# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Quel moteur 3D pour android ?

## dawadam

Salut
Pour faire un jeu sous Android, quel est le meilleur moteur 3D ?
Et existe-il un moteur compatible java classique et android ?
Merci

----------


## Kannagi

> Salut
> Pour faire un jeu sous Android, quel est le meilleur moteur 3D ?
> Et existe-il un moteur compatible java classique et android ?
> Merci


voila un lien http://www.tunandroid.com/content/20...-pour-mobiles/

Apres un moteur 3D ,java classique /androde , j'en connais pas , mais pourquoi pas faire utiliser opengl pour le 3D , je pense que c'est largement suffisant =P

----------


## dawadam

> voila un lien http://www.tunandroid.com/content/20...-pour-mobiles/
> 
> Apres un moteur 3D ,java classique /androde , j'en connais pas , mais pourquoi pas faire utiliser opengl pour le 3D , je pense que c'est largement suffisant =P


Merci pour le lien, j'avais vu cette liste.
Je serais partant pour utiliser Open GL, sauf que sur mobile c'est Open GL ES et donc il faut dvelopper diffremment, sans compter qu'il y a plusieurs versions.

----------


## Kannagi

> Je serais partant pour utiliser Open GL, sauf que sur mobile c'est Open GL ES et donc il faut dvelopper diffremment, sans compter qu'il y a plusieurs versions.


Bah si tu tinquite pour la portabilit OpenGL ES 1.0 est portable sur tous les smartphones android.

OpenGL ES est quasi similaire a OpenGL on tous cas j'ai pas vu les diffrences,donc non moi je dveloppe pareil pour opengl et opengl ES.

Et j'en ai pour preuve un exemple de utilisation des vertex array:

Android :


```

```

en C:



```

```

----------


## dawadam

Je n'ai jamais fait d'Open GL, mais apparemment la version ES simplifie beaucoup de chose et force  dvelopper diffremment.



> Tout dabord, une refonte complte de lAPI de la version ES.
> En effet, jusqu maintenant une grosse partie tait clairement diffrente de la version Ordinateur.


Maintenant si la version ES peut tourner sur un ordinateur, alors elle conviendrait.

----------


## Kannagi

Oui ben Opengl ES 3 tant sorti rcemment tu touchera les smartphone rcents  ou plus exactement ceux qui possde GPU de type Mali-T600(du coup a limite beaucoup le nombre de personne vis).

La version ES peut tourner sur ordi ,on tous cas j'utilise exactement les mmes fonctions sur android ou opengl mais pas le mme langage (java et C)  ::aie:: .

----------


## dawadam

Ok, merci beaucoup, je vais chercher dans cette voie.

----------


## Mickael23

Project Anarchy qui devrais sortir dans pas longtemps  :;):

----------


## dawadam

Je suis ce projet que je trouve gnial.
Mais c'est bien trop pour ma simple utilisation de la 3D.
Enfin qui peut le plus, peut le moins.  ::):

----------


## Pat_AfterMoon

Juste pour info, depuis Mai 2013, la version gratuite de Unity3D inclut la cration de jeux pour Android et IOS.




> Et existe-il un moteur compatible java classique et android ?


Si l'ide qui est derrire cette question tait de pouvoir faire un jeu  la fois Android et standalone PC / navigateur web, alors Unity y rpond compltement.
D'ailleurs il y a pas mal de dveloppeurs Unity3D Android/IOS qui testent leur gameplay sur le web avec une version webplayer avant de basculer vers les "stores" des tlphones/tablettes.

----------


## dawadam

Merci pour l'info, je vais me pencher sur cette solution.

----------


## guitz

Bonjour

Le soucis avec La version pro de Unity3D est que la licence coute 2 bras et 2 jambes. Quel est le moteur de jeu abordable (200 euros max) pour android qui prsente le meilleur rapport qualit/prix (je souhaite un truc assez pouss, donc payant) ?

Merci

----------


## dawadam

Salut,
Depuis le temps je suis parti sur LibGDX.
Libre, gratuit et surtout trs puissant.
Je fais surtout de la 2D avec, mais la 3D est gre aussi.

Un must  tester.  ::ccool::

----------


## guitz

Merci dawadan.

----------

